# November entry



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

If I did it right - hard to know for sure sometimes my computer flakes out, here's the picture of Spit that I entered for November, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

love the deep red fins.


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

he looks almost exactly like mine.. even with the red on his fins


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

Ha! I thought the same thing when I saw a pic of yours!


----------

